# 

## Kirin

Cześć, 
Rok 2021 był dość szalony więc zaczynając wiosną zastanawiamy się czy nie warto przygotować sobie materiału odrobinę wcześniej - nie pod kątem cen a bardziej dostępności. Rozważamy kupno już teraz:
- bloczków silikatowych
- stali
- dachówki ceramicznej
- XPSa

Czy jest coś jeszcze co warto sobie zabezpieczyć? Wiem, że może być taniej. Ale może też być drożej (Polski Ład/podwyżki energii) albo co najgorsze - może być problem z dostępnością. No i moja największa obawa - amatorzy cudzej własności. O bloczki się nie boję ale już stal (aczkolwiek chcemy kupić w 12 metrowych prętach).

----------


## Lukasz11

Jeśli jesteś zdeterminowany, stać Cię i trzeźwo oceniła budżet, to buduj.
Ja np bym się teraz mocno zastanowił, czy zaczynać budowę.
Kwestia cen materiałów i ich dostępność, to jedno.
Ale znaleźć ekipę, dogadać się z nią (Co do ceny i czasem sposobu zrobienia czegos), to graniczy z cudem. I to jest chyba najgorszy ból. Czesto po prostu nie masz z kim rozmawiać, albo mają Ciebie po prostu tam, gdzie kończą się plecy. Bo jak coś, to mają innych zleceniodawców. A taka sytuacja zwyczajnie odbiera jakąkolwiek przyjemnosc budowania.

I jeszcze jedno. Chcesz kupić silikaty, dachówkę, stal i xps.  Świetnie. Ale:
1. Musisz DOKLADNIE wyliczyć ile tego potrzebujesz. Co do sztuki. Dosłownie. Jeśli kupisz za dużo, to Ci zostanie i będzie problem z oddaniem, po tak długim czasie, jaki minie od zakupu w 2021 do wbudowania w 2022 roku.
2. Jak kupisz teraz dachówkę i materiał ścienny, to będziesz miał cała masa palet, których mogą ci potem nie przyjąć (bo za długo trzymales). A to jest konkretny koszt kaucji plus potem problem, jak się tego pozbyć (spalić? Wyrzucić?)
3. Stali ile będzie potrzeba? U mnie projekt domu to było jedno. A życie drugie. Kierownik budowy dodał wieniec na ścianie kolankowej i poszło więcej stali niż myślałem. Podobnie było że stropem (Tu dostałem projekt zbrojenia stropu od producenta stropu na dzień przed dostawą stropu). Mam strop Vector.

----------


## Kaizen

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...wcze%C5%9Bniej

----------


## goguś

Idzie zaplanowany krach wię planowanie czegokolwiek to i tak nas zgolą do zera .

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Daniel nie kupuj z wyprzedzeniem. 
U mnie też trzeba czekać koło 3 tygodni za towarem ale to chyba jest w miarę akceptowalny termin.
Logistyka poszczególnych etapów budowy nie lubi takich roszad.
Murarze na 100% będą chcieli mieć silikaty rozstawione na chudziaku - i to jeszcze w odpowiednich miejscach.
Podobnie z dachówką - dekarze będą chcieli mieć palety podstawione pod windę. 
I co? Będziesz to wszystko przestawiał dwa razy?
A w co się zaopatrzyć? - Stalowe nerwy i wór pieniędzy  :wink:

----------


## matyspio

U mnie w tym roku na razie fundamenty, jak zima pozwoli to od lutego budowa startuje.  Majster zasugerował w tej chwili  jedynie zakup silikatów.

----------


## Kirin

> Daniel nie kupuj z wyprzedzeniem. 
> U mnie też trzeba czekać koło 3 tygodni za towarem ale to chyba jest w miarę akceptowalny termin.
> Logistyka poszczególnych etapów budowy nie lubi takich roszad.
> Murarze na 100% będą chcieli mieć silikaty rozstawione na chudziaku - i to jeszcze w odpowiednich miejscach.
> Podobnie z dachówką - dekarze będą chcieli mieć palety podstawione pod windę. 
> I co? Będziesz to wszystko przestawiał dwa razy?
> A w co się zaopatrzyć? - Stalowe nerwy i wór pieniędzy


Dachówkę udało się dogadać, że postoi na składzie.
Co do silikatów - Terminy znacznie się poprawiły ale cholera wie co na wiosnę się stanie. Ale szukam hurtowni, która zgodzi się przetrzymać materiał nawet kosztem wyższej ceny.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> U mnie w tym roku na razie fundamenty, jak zima pozwoli to od lutego budowa startuje.  Majster zasugerował w tej chwili  jedynie zakup silikatów.


Z ciekawości - jaką masz cenę?
Bo też zaczynam szukać. Silka 24.

----------


## martingg

> Idzie zaplanowany krach wię planowanie czegokolwiek to i tak nas zgolą do zera .


Gaz +30%, prąd wnioskują o +40% a mamy najtańszy w UE, inflacja prawie 6%, paliwo 6pln a od 2023 ma być po 8pln. Powodzenia z krachem.

@Daniel_P
Kup co się da jakoś zimą potem najwyzej dogadać HDS i ci to rozmieści jeszcze raz. Przykład solbet w kwietniu brałem po 10 teraz 13, silka 12 teraz chyba 6,5? a płaciłem 4,5. Pluje w brude sobie że nie kupiłem tego więcej jeszcze wczesną wiosną jak wszystko było względnie tanie, a potem dogadać się z HDSem żeby to powrzucał potem na strop czy płyte/chudziak.

----------


## Kirin

> Gaz +30%, prąd wnioskują o +40% a mamy najtańszy w UE, inflacja prawie 6%, paliwo 6pln a od 2023 ma być po 8pln. Powodzenia z krachem.
> 
> @Daniel_P
> Kup co się da jakoś zimą potem najwyzej dogadać HDS i ci to rozmieści jeszcze raz. Przykład solbet w kwietniu brałem po 10 teraz 13, silka 12 teraz chyba 6,5? a płaciłem 4,5. Pluje w brude sobie że nie kupiłem tego więcej jeszcze wczesną wiosną jak wszystko było względnie tanie, a potem dogadać się z HDSem żeby to powrzucał potem na strop czy płyte/chudziak.


Jaka była sensowna cena za silikaty w normalniejszych czasach? Taką silkę E24 mam w Opolu za 5,40 netto już z HDSem.

----------


## tasaq

@ Daniel_P
z cennika h+h z dnia 2018-07-02 
H+H SILIKAT N24 -kl 15 - 3,45 zł netto
H+H SILIKAT NP24 kl 15 - 4,08 zł netto

----------


## Kirin

> @ Daniel_P
> z cennika h+h z dnia 2018-07-02 
> H+H SILIKAT N24 -kl 15 - 3,45 zł netto
> H+H SILIKAT NP24 kl 15 - 4,08 zł netto


To na allegro H+H N24 jest za 3,30 netto + dowóz.

----------


## Kaizen

> Gaz +30%, prąd wnioskują o +40% a mamy najtańszy w UE


Nie mamy najtańszego. A i różnice z droższymi krajami nie są jakieś drastyczne.
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7598752

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7867723

A gaz mamy bardzo drogi w porównaniu z innymi krajami UE.

----------


## Arturo1972

Ja bym przygotował grubszy portfel i to nie tylko na przyszły rok ale i na lata   :big grin: 
2bln.zl dlugu trzeba zacząć czymś spłacać..

----------


## Frofo007

> Ja np bym się teraz mocno zastanowił, czy zaczynać budowę.
> Kwestia cen materiałów i ich dostępność, to jedno.
> Ale znaleźć ekipę, dogadać się z nią (Co do ceny i czasem sposobu zrobienia czegos), to graniczy z cudem. I to jest chyba najgorszy ból.


Dokładnie, problem jest z ekipami. Pewnie wiele zależy jeszcze od rejonu kraju, ale ja bym albo szukał czegoś gotowego, albo jeśli już miałbym się budować to jakiś dom prefabrykowany + uczciwa umowa a nie że nagle ceny +30%.

Myślę, że trudno teraz wybudować dom murowany klasycznie metodą gospodarczą (samemu szukając ekip do poszczególnych etapów). Jak się człowiek umówi z tynkarzem to elektryk się nie wywiąże. Potem tynki 10zł droższe na metrze i trzeba pół roku czekać  :wink: 

Patrząc po sąsiadach to proces budowlany w miarę dobrze przebiegający mieli tacy, którzy zdecydowali się na dom prefabrykowany. 2-4mc (tak realnie) i dom stoi w stanie deweloperskim. Murowany w teorii tańszy a w praktyce nie wiadomo - bo ceny materiałów, robocizny mogą się dość mocno zmienić no i budowa potrafi potrwać.

----------


## Arturo1972

> albo jeśli już miałbym się budować to jakiś dom prefabrykowany + uczciwa umowa a nie że nagle ceny +30%.


Dokładnie, na dzisiaj to też wg mnie najlepsza metoda na dom.
Drogo bo drogo ale umowę podpisuje się od płyty po dach z jedną firmą.
Swoją drogą to jestem ciekawy wycen bo 10 lat temu mój projekt,firma od kertamzytobetonu prefabrykowanego wyceniła na 380tys.zl do stanu deweloperskiego a dom po całości wykończony z podjazdami,tarasami itp wyszedł 320tys.zl czyli kosmiczna różnica.

----------


## s3pp

> Dokładnie, na dzisiaj to też wg mnie najlepsza metoda na dom.
> Drogo bo drogo ale umowę podpisuje się od płyty po dach z jedną firmą.
> Swoją drogą to jestem ciekawy wycen bo 10 lat temu mój projekt,firma od kertamzytobetonu prefabrykowanego wyceniła na 380tys.zl do stanu deweloperskiego a dom po całości wykończony z podjazdami,tarasami itp wyszedł 320tys.zl czyli kosmiczna różnica.


I nic się nie zmieniło. Nie ma teraz takiej umowy, która zagwarantuje Ci utrzymacie ceny. Rozmawiałem chyba z 4 czy 5 firmami od szkieletówek i 2 od prefabrykatów keramzytowych. Chcieliśmy prefabrykat z racji gwarancji ceny, ale teraz takowych nie ma rekalkulacja była nawet zapisana w umowie.

----------


## sito

> I nic się nie zmieniło. Nie ma teraz takiej umowy, która zagwarantuje Ci utrzymacie ceny. Rozmawiałem chyba z 4 czy 5 firmami od szkieletówek i 2 od prefabrykatów keramzytowych. Chcieliśmy prefabrykat z racji gwarancji ceny, ale teraz takowych nie ma rekalkulacja była nawet zapisana w umowie.


Zależy jaka firma. 
My podpisaliśmy umowe w grudniu 2020r na szkieletowkę ( 260 tys za 86m stan deweloperski z instalacjami  ) . Dom w tym roku podrożał już do 315 tys a firma kończy nam budowę w starej cenie. Jedyna róznica to że przez brak materiałów nie skończyli go w 3 miesiące tylko zejdzie im jakieś 5 miesięcy. Gwarancję ceny mieliśmy na rok od podpisania umowy.

----------


## Dzeus86

Pytanie od kogo kupujesz i jak możesz się dogadać.

Ja w tym roku w lutym zakontraktowałem ( z góry zaplaciłem) za wszystkie bloczki silikatowe, zaprawę, xps na płytę fundamentową i 5 ton stali. Umowa była taka, że dostawa ma być za 3-4 miesiące.

3-4 miesiące później przyjechał towar na życzenie ekipy budowlanej w odpowiednim czasie xps i stal pozniej jak plyta juz zwiazala i odczekala swoje bloczki i to tez partiami. Finalnie dzieki temu, ze zamawialem w lutym zaplacilem 50% tego co bym płacił w maju/czerwcu. A i tak szuszę sobie głowę, że w lutym zamówiłem tylko stal na płytę fundamentową bo za pozostałe 13 ton musiałem później w sezonie płacić o prawie 100% więcej...

Fakt, znalazłem bardzo słownych dostawców materiałów poleconych przez szefa ekipy budowlanej wielokrotnie polecanej na tym forum. 
Co najlepsze dostawca bloczków silikatowych szarpał palety silki dla mnie gdzie w sezonie był ich ogromny defixyt, a po zakończonej budowie sam bez pytania podesłał mi korektę do faktury mówiąc, że okazało się że nie wykorzystałem ostatnich kilkunastu palet bloczków ( jednak się przeszacowałem) więc zwraca za nie pieniądze w 100% tego co było kontraktowane w lutym. Jednak są uczcziwi i słowni ludzie.

Co do kosztów robocizny ( budowy SSO) z ekipą "na gębę" umówiłem się w lipcu 2019 na termin kwiecień 2021. Wycena i późniejsza realizacja w 100% zgodna z tym na co się umówiłem. Ani złotówki więcej mimo, że zmian i dodatkowych robót było pełno. Acz trzeba zaznaczyć, iż takich ludzi i takich ekip to masz 1 na 20

----------


## Krzychu2114

> Cześć, 
> Rok 2021 był dość szalony więc zaczynając wiosną zastanawiamy się czy nie warto przygotować sobie materiału odrobinę wcześniej - nie pod kątem cen a bardziej dostępności. Rozważamy kupno już teraz:
> - bloczków silikatowych
> - stali
> - dachówki ceramicznej
> - XPSa
> 
> Czy jest coś jeszcze co warto sobie zabezpieczyć? Wiem, że może być taniej. Ale może też być drożej (Polski Ład/podwyżki energii) albo co najgorsze - może być problem z dostępnością. No i moja największa obawa - amatorzy cudzej własności. O bloczki się nie boję ale już stal (aczkolwiek chcemy kupić w 12 metrowych prętach).


Ja kupiłem wszystkie cegły, stal, xpsa i dogadałem się ze składem budowlanym że może u nich stać do końca marca i dopiero wtedy mi zawiozą na budowę.. i dobrze że tak zrobiłem bo miesiąc później cena cegły poszła w górę o 55gr na sztuce a będzie jeszcze gorzej.. teraz szukam dachówkę

----------


## Zak2021

Ja kupiłem przewody elektryczne i rury do podłogówek jakiś rok przed tymi pracami. Jeśli masz gdzie składować i umiesz to dobrze policzyć to może być dobry pomysł. Z drugiej strony mnie się opłaciło bo miedź i plastik wystrzeliły w kosmos. Teraz trudniej przewidzieć co będzie gdy podniosą stopy i budowy staną.

----------


## Sativum

> Cześć, 
> Rok 2021 był dość szalony więc zaczynając wiosną zastanawiamy się czy nie warto przygotować sobie materiału odrobinę wcześniej - nie pod kątem cen a bardziej dostępności. Rozważamy kupno już teraz:
> - bloczków silikatowych
> - stali
> - dachówki ceramicznej
> - XPSa
> 
> Czy jest coś jeszcze co warto sobie zabezpieczyć? Wiem, że może być taniej. Ale może też być drożej (Polski Ład/podwyżki energii) albo co najgorsze - może być problem z dostępnością. No i moja największa obawa - amatorzy cudzej własności. O bloczki się nie boję ale już stal (aczkolwiek chcemy kupić w 12 metrowych prętach).


Moim zdaniem warto wcześniej zorganizować fizycznie towar. Zimą tanieją odrobinę materiały + od stycznia podwyżki gazu i prądu (co na bank przełoży się na zwyżkę cen materiałów). Kup zbrojenie, izolację (papa, styro, folie), materiał na fundament (bloczki, pustaki) - chyba że będzie robiona płyta, silikaty, drewno na szalunki, płyty OSB/laminowane. Odpuściłbym sobie chemię (cement, kleje etc.) - raczej zamówiłbym na składzie z późniejszym terminem dostawy. Jeśli będziesz kręcił materiał na budowie (beton, kleje), to zamówić piasek, żwir.  

Tylko potem trzeba/można będzie komuś zapłacić za przeniesienie ciężkich palet (wózek, HDS)

----------


## Bartek_Krz

Ja mam przedkupione niektóre materiały, zaczynam wiosną 2022. Czekają już bloczki Silka, będzie płyta fundamentowa, przed nami decyzja o dachówce - albo  :spam: , ale na pewno ceramika. Nie wiem czy na tyle wcześniej zamawiać więźbę z prefabrykatów. Ale grunt, że sprawy idą do przodu :yes:

----------


## Sativum

> Ja mam przedkupione niektóre materiały, zaczynam wiosną 2022. Czekają już bloczki Silka, będzie płyta fundamentowa, przed nami decyzja o dachówce - albo monza albo piemont, ale na pewno ceramika. Nie wiem czy na tyle wcześniej zamawiać więźbę z prefabrykatów. Ale grunt, że sprawy idą do przodu


Jeśli masz dużą działkę, pilnujesz towaru, to można przywieźć prawie wszystko. Na pewno w ten sposób można dużo zaoszczędzić. Ja towar zamawiałem na etapy - poziom 0, potem murarka, a potem instalacje (dach w całości cieśla załatwiał). Myślę że z 10% kosztów budowy można w ten sposób zaoszczędzić , o ile nikt Cię nie okradnie. Dlatego oświetlenie, kamery, dozór na pewno się przyda

----------


## Kirin

Biorąc pod uwagę możliwości wyszło nam tak:
Stal na płytę i strop (prawie 5ton) - poczeka w hurtowni (ale tu słyszałem, że działy się cuda w tym roku) albo na na podwórku u rodziców)
Silikaty 24 i 12 (przywiozę na działkę, wykonawca sobie poradzi - tak twierdzi. Mam też opcję je przetrzymać w hurtowni ale wtedy wychodzi prawie 5k drożej)
Dachówka - poczeka w hurtowni

----------


## Sativum

Zastanów się czy nie kupić zimą styropianu/styroduru. Może być trochę tańszy. Od stycznia podwyżki energii, więc spodziewałbym się podwyżek przed rozpoczęciem sezonu budowlanego.

----------


## Adam Zajewski

Jestem tu nowy, jestem na etapie czekania na pozwolenie na budowę. Wydawało się, że mam dużo czasu. Samo budowanie planuję na wiosnę 2020, ale jak tak czytam tutaj co się dzieje, to może powinienem już zamawiać materiały? Trochę mnie to przeraża - gdzie to trzymać? W planach jest płyta fundamentowa, bloczki ytong, dachówka roben, styropian, a okna pewnie plastykowe. To wszystko już teraz powinienem kupić? Jest tu może ktoś z podobnymi dylamatami?

----------


## marks9

No szczęśliwiec ten, któremu udało się w odpowiednimi momencie kupić chociaż niektóre rzeczy, przed podwyżką cen.

----------


## Sativum

> Jestem tu nowy, jestem na etapie czekania na pozwolenie na budowę. Wydawało się, że mam dużo czasu. Samo budowanie planuję na wiosnę *2020*, ale jak tak czytam tutaj co się dzieje, to może powinienem już zamawiać materiały?


Zakładam, że mowa o 2022 r. 
Na pewno warto zaopatrzyć się w materiały PRZED sezonem. Raz - spokój, dwa - może być taniej (choćby z tej przyczyny, że zimą jest mniejsze zapotrzebowanie na towar).



> Trochę mnie to przeraża - gdzie to trzymać? W planach jest płyta fundamentowa, bloczki ytong, dachówka roben, styropian, a okna pewnie plastykowe. To wszystko już teraz powinienem kupić? Jest tu może ktoś z podobnymi dylamatami?


1. Nie musisz. Możesz. Na swoim doświadczeniu - polecam. Okien nie kupowałem. Podobnie jak i dachówki.
2. Na budowie. Na składzie. U siebie - jeśli masz możliwość przetransportowania materiału później. 

Głowa do góry - budowa to fajne wyzwanie i przygoda !  :smile:  Założę się, że mimo narzekań, to 90% ludzi nie wyobraża sobie rezygnacji z tej decyzji (jeśli mogliby się cofnąć w czasie)  :smile:

----------


## Arturo1972

Na 2022r proponuję dolac sobie oleju do głowy bo widać, że sucha i silnik pracował już na granicy zatarcia,decydując się za PIS na tak grubą inwestycje..

----------


## zeusik6

fakt, lepiej trzymac 400 tys w banku, moze za piec lat wybudujesz za to wiekszy garaz

----------


## Adam Zajewski

> Zakładam, że mowa o 2022 r. 
> Na pewno warto zaopatrzyć się w materiały PRZED sezonem. Raz - spokój, dwa - może być taniej (choćby z tej przyczyny, że zimą jest mniejsze zapotrzebowanie na towar).
> 
> 1. Nie musisz. Możesz. Na swoim doświadczeniu - polecam. Okien nie kupowałem. Podobnie jak i dachówki.
> 2. Na budowie. Na składzie. U siebie - jeśli masz możliwość przetransportowania materiału później. 
> 
> Głowa do góry - budowa to fajne wyzwanie i przygoda !  Założę się, że mimo narzekań, to 90% ludzi nie wyobraża sobie rezygnacji z tej decyzji (jeśli mogliby się cofnąć w czasie)


Dzięki! Zaczynam się organizować, na razie w ruch idzie telefon i ustalanie u kogo, za ile i na kiedy. Ważne,  ze ruszam z tematem!

----------


## Sativum

Super. 
Warto zaopatrzyć się w zeszyt , gdzie na każdej stronie będziesz porównywał zebrane oferty - zakres, cenę, termin, kontakt. Karteczki to za mało  :wink:

----------


## martingg

> Super. 
> Warto zaopatrzyć się w zeszyt , gdzie na każdej stronie będziesz porównywał zebrane oferty - zakres, cenę, termin, kontakt. Karteczki to za mało


2021 rok a ludzie nie wiedzą co to Excel @[email protected]

----------


## Sativum

i będę włączał co chwilę komputer oraz zabierał go ze sobą. Każdy robi to co lubi. 
Ty lubisz płacić za coś co jest za darmo. Dla mnie Excel to średniowiecze.

----------


## Kaizen

> i będę włączał co chwilę komputer oraz zabierał go ze sobą. Każdy robi to co lubi.


Nie masz smartfona? Poza tym czemu co chwilę? Zbierasz dane - i jak przystępujesz do analizy i podejmowania decyzji to wtedy używasz arkusza.

Karteczki czy zeszyt wymagać będą sporego wysiłku żeby policzyć np. średnie U dla zestawów okien różnych producentów czy dla różnych rozwiązań termoizolacji.

----------


## Sativum

Nie ma to jak komentowanie udzielonych (i sprawdzonych) porad, gdy samemu się nie było skłonnym takimi podzielić...
 :offtopic:

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie ma to jak komentowanie udzielonych (i sprawdzonych) porad, gdy samemu się nie było skłonnym takimi podzielić...


To do mnie? Ciągle się dzielę. Wystarczy czytać. Choćby #3 czy mój DB. Arkusze też wrzucałem. Sugestia korzystania z smartfonu nie jest poradą?

----------


## Sativum

Akurat nie Ciebie miałem na myśli, ale btw kolega Adam pytał w poście #27 

Excel mam do innych rzeczy i też się nim dzieliłem. 
Kolega Adam napisał: _ ruch idzie telefon i ustalanie u kogo, za ile i na kiedy_ W tym kontekście - łatwiej rozmawia się i pisze w zeszycie, niż jednocześnie w komputerze lub drugim (tym samym?) telefonie, nieprawdaż?

----------


## Adiš

Czamaninek zapowiada kilkunastoprocentowa podwyzke od stycznia .

----------


## zeusik6

Masła czy orzechów?

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Styropian i dachówka od nowego roku o kilka procent do góry. 
Ceny energii i paliw robią swoje.
Prawdopodobnie większość materiałów do wiosny zdąży zdrożeć, więc jeśli ktoś jeszcze kalkuluje i się zastanawia czy kupować teraz czy czekać - to taniej już nie będzie.

----------


## Kirin

Ostatecznie padło na stal (płyta, strop, słupy), bloczki (na nośne, połówki już pewnie po nowych cenach wiosną) i dachówkę. Stal i dachówka poczekają w hurtowniach, bloczki na budowie.

----------


## Sativum

Uważam że dobra decyzja. Zobaczymy ceny wiosną  :smile:

----------


## Kirin

> Uważam że dobra decyzja. Zobaczymy ceny wiosną


Już chyba nie ceny a dostępność. Niestety silikaty i dachówka w tym roku kiepsko pod tym względem wyglądały. Wolę mieć na "placu". Jeszcze myślałem o xpsie i epsi ale nie mam gdzie trzymać.

----------


## Sativum

To też, bo potem na wiosnę - jak się wszyscy rzucają na składy po towar, to spada dostępność wraz z łatwością negocjowania cen.

----------


## martingg

> Już chyba nie ceny a dostępność. Niestety silikaty i dachówka w tym roku kiepsko pod tym względem wyglądały. Wolę mieć na "placu". Jeszcze myślałem o xpsie i epsi ale nie mam gdzie trzymać.


To ci powiem jak u siebie załatwiłem dach we wrześniu? Obdzwoniłem 5?10? składów w promieniu 10km nie da się zamówić płaskiej dachówki przed marcem nie ma kompletnie nic płaskiego. Pół roku czekania wszędzie znalazłem na 2 składach gdzies na południu polski z ciekawości jak turmalin był 95m2 katalogowo to u nich 110m2 ... Oczywiście idąc z modą chciałem antracyt płaski ceramikę. Z tego co wiem ostatnio sprzedawali antracyt Braas Turmalin po 85m2 podstawa, jak był dostępny. Tak więc znalazłem 45km ode mnie na OLX szarego turmalina bo ktoś się rozmyślił i nie wziął sprzedali mi po kosztach ... 61pln m2 i nie żałuje bo jest śliczny trochę zmienię elewacje i będzie git  :smile:  co nie zmienia faktu że dla mojego dachu przy zmianie na szary turmalin który był od ręki oszczędność rzędu 5-6k pln a to tylko 220m2. Cennik oczywiście już poszedł do góry i nie wiem jaka to byłaby oszczędność przy nowym cenniku stawiam że z 8-10 tys ....

Taka ciekawostka jeszcze ode mnie rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem jednego dużego składu ogólnopolskiego, mieli złożone w sierpniu zamówienia na Braasa, przyszedł wrzesień i Braas anulował w całym kraju zamówienia. Czemu? Bo policzyli że na gazie będą w plecy 5 mln. Jestem ciekaw cen przy podwyżce +54% gaz + 24% prąd. Po tym "mega" rabacie kupiłem ceramikę w cenie z 2020 tylko że wtedy ta cena była dla glazurowanej ... teraz kupiłem zwykłą w cenie glazurowanej.

----------


## Małgorzata Karolak

Dopiero kupiłam projekt, zaczynamy z formalnościami. Czy na takim etapie radzilibyście już kupować materiały? A jeśli tak, to jakie?

----------


## martingg

ja bym kupił cegły, stal wątpię że to stanieje

----------


## Bialydiament

> Dopiero kupiłam projekt, zaczynamy z formalnościami. Czy na takim etapie radzilibyście już kupować materiały?


Teraz to już chyba tylko można poradzić olanie budowania, jak jeszcze nie zaczęłaś.

----------


## pablos1995

Ja kupiłem beton komórkowy mimo, że początek budowy w marcu. Brak dostępności i podwyżki cen wymusiły to na mnie.

----------


## tentypmich

> Ja kupiłem beton komórkowy mimo, że początek budowy w marcu. Brak dostępności i podwyżki cen wymusiły to na mnie.


Jaka cena na dzień dzisiejszy za BK i jakie ?

----------


## pablos1995

> Jaka cena na dzień dzisiejszy za BK i jakie ?


Kupiłem za 11.90zł sztuka 24x24x59 producent Termobet. Nie wiem czy to tanio, czy nie. Dla osoby z obcej branży była to najtańsza oferta jaką udało się wyrwać.  Drugą najtańszą ofertą był Ytong za bodajże 12,90zł. W szoku byłem, że wszystkie ogłoszenia na OLX/allegro to albo wałek, albo koszt transportu gdziekolwiek by nie był obniżał opłacalność zamówienia. Po wykonywaniu telefonów, odwiedzaniu składów budowlanych musiałem się nauczyć rozmawiać z sprzedawcami żeby chcieli złożyć jakąś ofertę, na początku było zbywanie co mnie bardzo zaskoczyło.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Kupiłem za 11.90zł sztuka 24x24x59 producent Termobet. Nie wiem czy to tanio, czy nie. Dla osoby z obcej branży była to najtańsza oferta jaką udało się wyrwać.  Drugą najtańszą ofertą był Ytong za bodajże 12,90zł. W szoku byłem, że wszystkie ogłoszenia na OLX/allegro to albo wałek, albo koszt transportu gdziekolwiek by nie był obniżał opłacalność zamówienia. Po wykonywaniu telefonów, odwiedzaniu składów budowlanych musiałem się nauczyć rozmawiać z sprzedawcami żeby chcieli złożyć jakąś ofertę, na początku było zbywanie co mnie bardzo zaskoczyło.


Nie wiem czy tanio czy nie, w 2011r ten sam bloczek kosztował 6,60zl ale niby wg Morawieckiego i PIS zarabiacie kilkukrotnie więcej niż ja w 2011r a ja wtedy zarabiałem ok.3500zl netto ,zatem stać Was na więcej także jedziesz z budowa dalej   :wink:

----------


## Kirin

> Kupiłem za 11.90zł sztuka 24x24x59 producent Termobet. Nie wiem czy to tanio, czy nie. Dla osoby z obcej branży była to najtańsza oferta jaką udało się wyrwać.  Drugą najtańszą ofertą był Ytong za bodajże 12,90zł. W szoku byłem, że wszystkie ogłoszenia na OLX/allegro to albo wałek, albo koszt transportu gdziekolwiek by nie był obniżał opłacalność zamówienia. Po wykonywaniu telefonów, odwiedzaniu składów budowlanych musiałem się nauczyć rozmawiać z sprzedawcami żeby chcieli złożyć jakąś ofertę, na początku było zbywanie co mnie bardzo zaskoczyło.


No niestety. Wszyscy budują i ciężko o negocjację więc zostało szukanie najniższych cen. Ja przy silikacie miałem ostatecznie do wyboru lokalne hurtownie i jedną firmę z allegro. Ostatecznie mimo odrobine niższej ceny na allegro wygrała lokalna firma bo dała transport HDSem i odbierze palety. 
Te palety to niezły myk, trzeba uważać.

----------


## martingg

> Kupiłem za 11.90zł sztuka 24x24x59 producent Termobet. Nie wiem czy to tanio, czy nie. Dla osoby z obcej branży była to najtańsza oferta jaką udało się wyrwać.  Drugą najtańszą ofertą był Ytong za bodajże 12,90zł. W szoku byłem, że wszystkie ogłoszenia na OLX/allegro to albo wałek, albo koszt transportu gdziekolwiek by nie był obniżał opłacalność zamówienia. Po wykonywaniu telefonów, odwiedzaniu składów budowlanych musiałem się nauczyć rozmawiać z sprzedawcami żeby chcieli złożyć jakąś ofertę, na początku było zbywanie co mnie bardzo zaskoczyło.


solbet, hh był w kwietniu po 10zł rok temy w wakacje kupowałem po 13 potem jesienią po 11,5 teraz boje się zadzwonić po ile jest  :smile:  aczkolwiek bede potrzeobwał chyba silki 18 a nie solbetu 24

----------


## pablos1995

> solbet, hh był w kwietniu po 10zł rok temy w wakacje kupowałem po 13 potem jesienią po 11,5 teraz boje się zadzwonić po ile jest  aczkolwiek bede potrzeobwał chyba silki 18 a nie solbetu 24


Silkę 18 też rozważałem. Na początku stycznia miałem ofertę "last minute" z 2021 roku za 6,2zł z vat. Transport za silkę zabił opłacalność tego materiału :/.

----------


## Adiš

Mozesz napisac ile liczyli za ten transport ?

----------


## Kirin

> Silkę 18 też rozważałem. Na początku stycznia miałem ofertę "last minute" z 2021 roku za 6,2zł z vat. Transport za silkę zabił opłacalność tego materiału :/.


Silka też już poszła w górę?

----------


## pablos1995

> Mozesz napisac ile liczyli za ten transport ?


U mnie byłby odbiór bezpośrednio z fabryki(odległość około 100km) i przez to, że silika ciężka wymagałoby to 4 transportów każdy z transportów 800zł netto + oczywiście kaucje za palety.

Podobno nowa cena miała być o 1 zł wyższa. Ale nie weryfikowałem tego.

EDIT: Poprawka, bo teraz sprawdzam te ceny co miałem wypisane za 6,20zł miałem silikat 24cm, 18cm miał być złotówkę tańszy, a to już na gębę utalalem

----------


## Sativum

Listopad 2020 - styczeń 2021 płaciłem 4,09 szt. Z transportem, rozladowaniem, paletami etc.

----------


## Sativum

Netto

----------


## Kirin

> Netto


Za które silikaty? Xella czy H+H/Sil-Pro?

----------


## Sativum

Xella 24

----------


## Bea83

Zamawialiście już pokrycie dachowe? Celuję w model  :spam:  i chcę ustalić czy są problemy z dostępnością. Dachówka mi się podoba, podobno łatwo się układa i jest dobrej jakości, cena z tym koreluje. Tylko podobno hurtownie przyjmują zamówienia, każą płacić, a towaru nie ma  ::-(:  Wiecie coś na ten temat?

----------


## ololek

No ja czekałem na zamówione w lutym dachówki z braasa do maja a finalnie dostałem je w sierpniu. Płaciłem zaliczkę tylko przy zamówieniu a potem resztę po dostawie. Ale to było w zeszłym roku.

----------


## Katarzyna Wachowiak

> Zamawialiście już pokrycie dachowe? Celuję w  i chcę ustalić czy są problemy z dostępnością. Dachówka mi się podoba, podobno łatwo się układa i jest dobrej jakości, cena z tym koreluje. Tylko podobno hurtownie przyjmują zamówienia, każą płacić, a towaru nie ma  Wiecie coś na ten temat?


Podklejam się pod pytanie, co prawda chcę inny rodzaj dachówki, ale też z :spam: , ktoś właśnie zamawia? Jakie są rokowania co do ceny i terminów?

----------


## Karol Be

U mnie wystartowały sprawy formalne, ale już zamawiam materiały i np.  :spam:  na dach to już ponad 5 zł na sztukę i ok 8-12 tygodni czekania, pod warunkiem, że nic bardziej się w świecie nie wywróci. No ale trzeba robić swoje! Powodzenia w ogarnianiu budowy w tym czasie  :Smile:

----------


## tentypmich

> U mnie wystartowały sprawy formalne, ale już zamawiam materiały i np. monza plus na dach to już ponad 5 zł na sztukę i ok 8-12 tygodni czekania, pod warunkiem, że nic bardziej się w świecie nie wywróci. No ale trzeba robić swoje! Powodzenia w ogarnianiu budowy w tym czasie


po 5 zł netto ? Ja pod koniec sierpnia 2021, miałem po 4,7 netto montaz plus, ale wybrałem Nelskamp Nibra F8 i nie żałuje ,bo dachówka jest lepsza i ładniejsza (jak dla mnie).

----------


## tentypmich

> Zamawialiście już pokrycie dachowe? Celuję w model Bergamo z Robena i chcę ustalić czy są problemy z dostępnością. Dachówka mi się podoba, podobno łatwo się układa i jest dobrej jakości, cena z tym koreluje. Tylko podobno hurtownie przyjmują zamówienia, każą płacić, a towaru nie ma  Wiecie coś na ten temat?


W sierpniu 2021, był problem z płaską dachówką, teraz ponoć ceny za metr zaczynają się od 110 zł i dostępność też słaba

----------


## Nina Bojda

Orientuje się ktoś, ile kosztuje robocizna za dach? Mamy do zrobienia (za jakiś kwartał) dach dwuspadowy, 40 stopni, 2 kominy, bez lukarn, 8 okien dachowych fakro, więźba tradycyjna drewniana, bez deskowania, folia, ocieplenie wełną, krycie ceramiką, model  :spam: . Na co zwrócić uwagę, co powinna uwzględniać taka wycena? Są jakieś widełki?

----------


## Arturo1972

> Orientuje się ktoś, ile kosztuje robocizna za dach? Mamy do zrobienia (za jakiś kwartał) dach dwuspadowy, 40 stopni, 2 kominy, bez lukarn, 8 okien dachowych fakro, więźba tradycyjna drewniana, bez deskowania, folia, ocieplenie wełną, krycie ceramiką, model . Na co zwrócić uwagę, co powinna uwzględniać taka wycena? Są jakieś widełki?


W dzisiejszych czasach nikt Ci na to nie odpowie, nie ma widelek,cena robocizny z dnia na dzień może wzrosnąć o 100%  :wink: 
Tym bardziej, że większość Ukraincow czyli stosunkowo taniej siły roboczej,wróciła bronić swojej Ojczyzny przed najazdem ruskich.

----------


## Matross

A ja myślałem, że przepłaciłem za stal i inne materiały w zeszłym roku. Patrząc na obecne ceny zapłaciłbym duuuużo więcej. Chociaż to jeszcze nie koniec dramatów, bo trzeba zrobić elewację na swoim domu i na kilku innych obiektach. Na szczęście styropian już kupiony(...)

----------


## monisia8774

> Idzie zaplanowany krach wię planowanie czegokolwiek to i tak nas zgolą do zera .


cierpliwości nam potrzeba ! i calego worka kasy  :smile:

----------

